# renewal of subs



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi my signature strip states that my membership has expired and I need to renew asap.
As far as I am ware I pay for my membership each year automatically by direct debit.
Can you please advise if I need do anything else or will it be renewed in time.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Monkey Hanger said:


> Hi my signature strip states that my membership has expired and I need to renew asap.
> As far as I am ware I pay for my membership each year automatically by direct debit.
> Can you please advise if I need do anything else or will it be renewed in time.


Hi I'm sorry but we don't offer direct debit as a payment option. If you log into the TTOC shop www.ttoc.co.uk/shop you can renew by PayPal, Bank Transfer or Barclays Pingit .

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## saph350 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi,
I have just joined the site.
I wouldlike to become a member of the TTOC.
Can someone please explain how i go about it please?
Thanks

Pete


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

saph350 said:


> Hi,
> I have just joined the site.
> I wouldlike to become a member of the TTOC.
> Can someone please explain how i go about it please?
> ...


To join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ro ... path=70_60

Hoggy.


----------

